# What bloodlines have the DA bred out of them?



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi guys, I've been doing some research on this site, trying to learn more about bloodlines and what sets them apart from others. Recently read a thread about remyline and how he doesnt mind the DA? So it got me wondering what lines out there are have low or no DA in their dogs? If i purchase, i'd be looking for a companion to take with me everywhere.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

You should be looking at a different breed. There has not be a breeding program designed specifically to breed out dog agression in this breed completely. Dog agression is part of this breed and it's a unique trait that makes this breed what it is. The Amstaffs may have less but they are still prone to it.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

^^^ agreed...

If you get an apbt with no da it's not an apbt... Get another breed


----------



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

Ooh from what I been reading on this site, the bullys from RE for example, dont quote me on it but someone said they bred the DA out of their dogs? That bullys are bred to be companion dogs.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes, the American Bully is bred to be a companion dog. On the same hand, when you buy an American Bully that is bred honestly (not a mutt) you still run a good chance of dog aggression.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

most dogs are bred to be companion dogs, lol. That being said, even the bullies can have DA, because they come from game lines way back it is always there, it always willb e, as Brook said if you get a DA pit it is not a pit bull. The bullies do tend to be more easy going and laid back, but this is only from my observation, I have seen bullies like game bred dogs, lol. But no pit or mix there of will have DA bred out of it.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

To try and say that a certain bloodline will ever have bred all DA out is crazy, if indeed that line ever had any realy APBT in it. Its there no matter how watered down it might be. While Im at it, let me tell you what a good friend and dogman told me, and the truth in its amazing. "Id rather have a linebred gamedog over a scatterbred show dog, at least you know what you are getting"

Essentially, when you get a dog bred according to its purpose, you know what to expect from the dog and there are no surprises. There is never the, oopps, he has never acted like that before scenario at Petsmart,dog park, ect!


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

to answer your question, none


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Dont get your strings all tied together. Gamedogs are still and have been the greatest companion dogs known to man. They just dont get along with other dogs plain and simple. I allways use my current dog as an example simply because she is the best i have ever had. She has changed ore minds on the breed than any of the others could have that have been in my care. Women especialy love her but most are huge fans , they see her as an angel but they have not seen her in public where there are other dogs nor will you see another dog in my yard without being restrained. The angel can turn into the spawn of satan with another dog in sight and that is what scares some people. Truth is she is still the same dog but people just are not familiar with that kind of drive nor can most understand it. It comes down to what you want and what you can handle. personally i love the great things they bring and i accept and nurture the real nature of what they truly are. Remember DA has nothing to do with being a companion but if you choose to make it a problem and change it it will be. If she never saw another dog again she would be faultless and that is typical. Gr ch Virgil is a world famous and renowned gamebred dog whos feats in the pit are a part of the history of the breed yet Virgil loves nothing more than to cuddle up with some pups or the family cat which is Virgils best friend. There is another gr ch of the current dogs whom can be mathced , weight pull and show in a ring with anydog on the planet and win yet he is not da out of the box infact he nutures his young and can walk around the yard without starting a ruckus on every spot, same dog is not fight crazy yet can walk past any dog and think no different. There have been many big name dogs whom are the same and there allways will be. 

However the best bet you have is too buy a staff and have a try just dont be unhappy if it turns out DA it is normal. 

If you realy want non DA dogs this realy is not the right breed for you , you may need to go through twenty dogs before you get one that is that cold. 

Good luck


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DA is a small price to pay for a well bred pit bull, in my opinion. I'd rather have a highly DA dog that is good with people and my 3 year old son than the other way around.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

going light dogs are the most stable JMO but when they turn on, buddy your gonna find out why the whole wives tale of "lock jaw" came about.. Some ol dude said "damm yull hav2 saw his jaws apawt" and it just stuck.. LOL as david said DA is expected and tolerated with APBTs and you should look for another breed if looking for a NON DA bloodline other than STAFFs.. Get you a English Staffie all the qualities you ask for and they are 50/50 on DA LOL but generally if they are DA they are a lil HA too.. hahaha but most are just lil catch machines loyal to the end, DA is gonna happen with APBTs especially dogs bred true to form. The most mentally balanced APBT is also the one that when turns on will so you the chknsht within yourself, (chuckles) everyone panics the first time they experience this most ppl wanna put the dog to sleep cause its a mindless pitbull, which is just another way of saying deep down Im chknsht and I dont want a dog Im scared of as I cannot dominate my own fears.. NOT SAYING this is YOU IM saying DONT LET THIS BE YOU.. Ive put down over a 100 pits from this senerio, most always great dogs.. As all MISUNDERSTOOD.. Go for a bull terrier or a English Staff, or maybe an Am Staff, if you really want a pit, most ALL are loyal, Search and ADOPT, you'll be suprised of what you'll learn about canine behavior and the media hype  DA is okay, HA is NOT with the APBT.


----------

